

Ask HN: Which career path to take? - juniorguy

Hello HN! I'm using a throw-away account, but I'm a long time HN reader and all the advice that I've read here has helped me become a better developer. Now I'm here to ask for your help. I know there should have been existing threads like this, but my Google-fu is failing me lately so here I am.<p>I am a junior developer, more than 2 years out of college and had some experience working for a startup as my first job. I was severely underpaid, and felt that the company was going nowhere fast, so I decided to look for greener pastures. I have been getting interviews, and so far all of them have been positive. Not that I landed offers on all of them. They liked my attitude, but was disappointed with my experience.<p>I have a few offers on my hand though I have a tough time deciding which to take. The top two choices being:<p>1.) A startup with a product that looks interesting, small team, poised to grow in a few months, full of bright guys, seems fast paced. The problem is the salary is below market rate  (not as abysmal as my first job though), shares that won't make me rich (maybe enough to buy me a Macbook if they get lucky), almost non-existent benefits. I accepted this offer by the way.<p>2.) Then came company number 2. More of a consulting job. No core product. A quite large company servicing big-name clients. Smart team (maybe not as awesome as company number 1). Seems to be quite agile with regards to work. They offered me a market rate salary, with benefits that would make anybody drool. The problem is that you fly from project to project, without actually having something to call your own, which makes stuff less interesting.<p>I know that I should go for whichever company that offers the best experience. Frankly, being junior, I stand to learn a lot whichever company I choose. Technologies used are fairly equal and modern, with company 1 being a tad bit cooler, and company 2 being a couple of notches more enterprise. I'm leaning towards company number 1, since I'm more of a startup guy (I'm on HN after all). The rest of my family and friends think that I'm crazy for not going for company number 2. There's also the issue of retracting a job offer that I already accepted.<p>What are your opinions regarding this? I mean, I could go for company 1, but the practical side of my subconscious keeps nagging me for 2.
======
gdl
Number one would be my choice unless I had some reason (ie family) that
necessitates going for the more "practical" second option. Assuming you're a
youngish bachelor that can comfortably get by on the lower salary / benefits,
the startup sounds like a great match.

Jobs take up a lot of your time - do your best to find one that you can enjoy.
If the point of money is to buy happiness (even though you supposedly can't),
what's wrong with "spending" some money and benefits to make 40 hours a week
more fun?

~~~
juniorguy
I don't have a family. No bills to pay (besides my car), no rent whatsoever
(still live with my parents), and completely debt-free. I'm just wondering if
this startup will open a few doors in the future and get me a better job /
good experience.

But yeah, I'm sort of agreeing with you at this moment, but maybe there are
others who have an opposite point of view.

------
aaronblohowiak
Do #2. At this point in your career you need a variety. Since you have 2 years
of experience but are still disappointing people in interviews it suggests
that you haven't taken on a wide variety of skills. After a few years of #2
(ask them what their turnover is like,) you will see a lot of businesses,
learn about a lot of business models and also see a lot of the country. The
power that this will give you as a mid-late 20something is FAR superior to
being the lowest person on the startup totem pole. Also, if you continue to
live with your parents then you should have a massive runway saved up by the
time you are ready to drop out of consulting -- then you should also have the
experience and capability to start your own thing.

You should not take bad pay and bad options to be a junior dev in a SECOND
startup. It sounds like you didn't learn your lesson the first time.

In short: you have done a startup, so you know it is what you ultimately want.
What is the best strategy to position you into founding in the future? I
contend that it is actually #2.

~~~
juniorguy
Interesting. The thing with my previous job is that it was very much a
consulting job too, with which consulting was used to bootstrap its own
products. It didn't have that 'Silicon Valley' feel (is there even such a
notion?). It wasn't funded. Extremely laid back. Non-existent teamwork (you're
pretty much left to your own devices). 80% of what I learned, I learned on my
own. No mentors to look up to. Still I learned enough in that it led me to
these job offers (and tons of interviews), but it left gaping holes in my
knowledge-base that most other startups want (I'm quickly remedying that
though).

Company 1's environment looks to be the standard Silicon Valley startup I
always envisioned it to be, but still it's too early to tell if it will or
won't end up being a dud.

Still, you have some valid points. I will certainly take them into account
when making my decision. Thanks.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
As an aside, I have a list of "holes" in my knowledge that I am systematically
working to eliminate, partially derived from: [http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20co...](http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20competency%20matrix.htm)

------
nkassis
I'd personally pick number one. Having a large salary probably isn't going to
make much of a difference to you ( For me it's fine as long as student loans
are paid, small car, apartment, and a happy wife. Oh and FOOD!). If you think
the product is interesting and you have a chance to make a difference you will
be much more motivated to make something good that will spruce up your resume.

I did the same, I'm working for significantly less than what a programmer
would make working for BigCo X but I build awesome stuff that's actually being
used ;p

BUT, if you take 1) make sure you don't stay there longer than you need.
Staying in the same place too long is a big mistake however good the place and
project might be.

------
huwshimi
You need to figure out what is important to you right now. How much does the
money mean to you? Do you need to have higher, more stable income? Can you
live with a slightly lower income for a couple of years? Are the benefits a
deal-breaker? Obviously getting experience is your priority and it sounds like
both will give you that (though it sounds like company 1 will give you more of
the experience you are after).

One thing you didn't mention with the two companies is possibility for
promotion. If you don't know I'd recommend talking to each company about room
for growth and opportunities to take on different roles.

~~~
juniorguy
Good advice. I'll probably ask them. It seems to me that both offer areas of
growth, but it looks like the prospects of getting a promotion are better with
the startup (assuming they don't tank).

------
gatsby
I was in a very similar situation about a year ago. I ended up choosing
"Company #2" - the larger company with strong benefits and big-name clients.

I primarily chose that option because I actually love the idea of developing
ten or twelve smaller projects in a year, as opposed to one core product. You
appear to have a similar choice and there's no "wrong" answer - it's different
for everyone.

I actually quit my job at "Company #2" last month and since then, I've done
some very enjoyable contract and freelance work for several of my old clients.
Just to play a little devils advocate to those who say salary doesn't matter
as a young person with minimal expenses: had I not taken the larger salary
with the better benefits, I probably wouldn't have been able to go out on my
own as quickly as I did. Just something to consider.

Overall, it seems like you have two fantastic opportunities to choose from,
and I think you said it best - you'll learn a lot at either company. Your
choice is largely a matter of personal logistic preferences: small team vs.
large, startup vs. established, multiple products vs. core product, etc.

Good luck!

------
noodle
is the startup interesting? having a "project of your own" might be nice, but
it won't comfort you if that project ends up being a turd.

~~~
juniorguy
The startup seems interesting by far. They seem to have a cool custom-made
system in place, but it won't be under my jurisdiction.

~~~
nkassis
yet... When I joined my current job I wasn't supposed to deal with the complex
scientific tools but with time I showed interest and I skill enough such that
I was able to get on to some of those projects. (I'm in the same boat as you,
less than 5 years of full time experience)

